# ***qualified counsellor wanting to move to brisbane***



## cwlaverick (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi folks, 
I'm a qualified counsellor wanting to move to brisbane where my aunt lives. Im struggling to find sponsorship and job roles at the mo. I'm an ex serving soldier so used to adapting to change, just need an employer to give me a chance here!! Any advice on where best to look or send my cv to would be much appreciated, I'm going out to see her end if Aug for a holiday. Many thanks


----------

